# Zufallsbilder aus Array mithilfe Button neu anzeigen lassen



## playerone (13. Jul 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Mein Ziel: Fotos zufällig per Knopfdruck ausgeben.
Bisher passiert nichts bei der onclick-Funktion, zuvor habe ich es mit DOM probiert, da ich nicht die Bilder per document.write ausgeben lassen will, da sie auf der selben Seite erscheinen sollen. ***und ja in der onclick steht nichts, weil ich nach einigem probieren immer noch nicht drauf gekommen bin, also habe ich es hierfür erstmal rausgenommen 

Hier meine Codes:
[CODE lang="html" title="HTML Teil:"]<!DOCTYPE html>
<head>
    <title>Kartenspiel</title>
    <meta charset="utf-8">
    <link href="layout/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all">
</head>
<body>
<h1>Kartenspiel</h1>

<div id="karte">
    <script src="function.js"></script>
</div>
<button onclick="">Shuffle</button>



<h1>huhu</h1>
</body>
</html>[/CODE]

[CODE lang="javascript" title="JavaScript Teil"]var image = new Array();
var link = new Array();

/** Hier die Bilder eintragen. **/

image[1] = 'images/1.jpg';
image[2] = 'images/2.jpg';
image[3] = 'images/3.jpg';


/** Noch einfügen, dass Bilder nicht doppelt angezeigt werden!!! **/

var num = Math.random();
var ran = Math.floor((image.length - 1) * num) + 1;
var a = 1;


document.write('<img src="' + image[ran] + '" border="0" />');

function shuffle (){
        ++a;
        if (a>3) a=1;
        document.getElementById('karte').src = image[ran].src;
}[/CODE]


----------



## mihe7 (14. Jul 2021)

Du musst in onclick natürlich das shuffle() aufrufen. Dann solltest Du Deinem img-Tag eine ID spendieren, die Du in Zeile 23 verwendest und ein String aus `image[ran]` hat auch kein src-Attribut. Das script kommt üblicherweise ans Ende des HTML-Dokuments (vor dem schließenden body-Tag) oder in den Kopf. Es empfiehlt sich zudem, die Entwicklertools des Browsers zu benutzen.


----------



## playerone (15. Jul 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Du musst in onclick natürlich das shuffle() aufrufen. Dann solltest Du Deinem img-Tag eine ID spendieren, die Du in Zeile 23 verwendest und ein String aus `image[ran]` hat auch kein src-Attribut. Das script kommt üblicherweise ans Ende des HTML-Dokuments (vor dem schließenden body-Tag) oder in den Kopf. Es empfiehlt sich zudem, die Entwicklertools des Browsers zu benutzen.


Huhu, ich habe es jetzt anderes gelöst und zwar nicht in einer unabhängigen js-Datei sondern eingebettet in HTML... und komplizierter glaube ich  aber so lang es läuft bin ich zufrieden.. Danke trotzdem für deine Hilfe


----------

